# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  تاپیک ازمون های گاج

## alish78

سلام دوستان
لطفا کسایی که توی ازمون های گاج شرکت میکنن اینجا تراز و نظراتشونو اعلام کنن
ممنون

----------


## Heisenberg1997

گاج بودم
بد نبود سر اشتباهی ک در زمانبندی کردم شیمیم0موند!
فکرکردم یه ربع وقت دارم ک شیمیو بزنم ولی یهوگفتن تموم شد!
اشتباه ازخودم بود:-(
بگذریم
ادب18.66%
عربی78.66%
دینی68%
زبان10.66%
ریاضی86.66%
زیست60%
فیزیک50.66%
شیمی0:-(

----------


## alish78

> گاج بودم
> بد نبود سر اشتباهی ک در زمانبندی کردم شیمیم0موند!
> فکرکردم یه ربع وقت دارم ک شیمیو بزنم ولی یهوگفتن تموم شد!
> اشتباه ازخودم بود:-(
> بگذریم
> ادب18.66%
> عربی78.66%
> دینی68%
> زبان10.66%
> ...


بابا دمت گرم خیلی عالی زدی فیزیک و ریاضی رو

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> گاج بودم
> بد نبود سر اشتباهی ک در زمانبندی کردم شیمیم0موند!
> فکرکردم یه ربع وقت دارم ک شیمیو بزنم ولی یهوگفتن تموم شد!
> اشتباه ازخودم بود:-(
> بگذریم
> ادب18.66%
> عربی78.66%
> دینی68%
> زبان10.66%
> ...


ریاضیش یه ذره خرکی نبود ؟؟

----------


## Rmn

یه خورده این ازمون سخت تر از قبلی نبود ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (40):  :Yahoo (68): 
در مجموع احتمالا یه 300 ترازی بیام پایین ولی ایشاللااا ازمون بعد بهتر میشم 
شیمییی خیلی سخت بوود 
یعنی یه سطح از همه موسسات بالاتره سوالاش خداییی

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> بابا دمت گرم خیلی عالی زدی فیزیک و ریاضی رو


ممنون
فیزیکش خیلی ازازمون قبل سختتر بود

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> ریاضیش یه ذره خرکی نبود ؟؟


چرا یه ذره سخت بود

----------


## ali.rhm97

دوستان سوالات رو میشه بزارید

----------


## mahdi7798

دوستان کسی نمی دونه سولای گاجو از کجا میشه گیر اورد؟.......فقط سایت لیموترش گذاشته که اونم باید اول تو ازمونش ثبت نام کنی.......اگه کسی داره بزاره

----------


## Fatemehhhh

شما دوستانی که آزمون گاج میرید ، اگر امکانش هست محبت کنید سوالات رو اسکن کنید (یا از طریق گوشی با CamScanner اگر اسمشو اشتباه ننوشته باشم) بزارید اینجا ما هم استفاده کنیم   :Yahoo (1):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> شما دوستانی که آزمون گاج میرید ، اگر امکانش هست محبت کنید سوالات رو اسکن کنید (یا از طریق گوشی با CamScanner اگر اسمشو اشتباه ننوشته باشم) بزارید اینجا ما هم استفاده کنیم





> دوستان کسی نمی دونه سولای گاجو از کجا میشه گیر اورد؟.......فقط سایت لیموترش گذاشته که اونم باید اول تو ازمونش ثبت نام کنی.......اگه کسی داره بزاره


برید نمایندگی گاج ثبت نام کنید سوالات رو بهتون میدن. این ایرانی بازیا خوب نیست...

----------


## Saeedza160

> برید نمایندگی گاج ثبت نام کنید سوالات رو بهتون میدن. این ایرانی بازیا خوب نیست...


یعنی مثلا میشه پول بدیم بعد هفته به هفته بریم سوالارو بگیریم؟

----------


## Suicide

عمومی 6200
اختصاصی 7200
کل  6967
اه ...میخواستم 7000 بشه
اگه غلط نمیزدم تراز کلم 7200 میشد

----------


## parnia-sh

> یعنی مثلا میشه پول بدیم بعد هفته به هفته بریم سوالارو بگیریم؟


آره میشه ولی توی کانالی تلگرام سوالشو رایگان میزارن..

----------


## mehrdadlord

> برید نمایندگی گاج ثبت نام کنید سوالات رو بهتون میدن. این ایرانی بازیا خوب نیست...


شما مرفه اید ! لابد که واسه چار تا برگ سوال ۵۰۰ تومن حاضرید  پول بدید !  روشن فکری هم حدی داره  :Yahoo (4): ) 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Suicide

> همینکه شما وقت می ذارید و کمکم میکنید خودش خیلی لطف بزرگیه مهم اینه که شما بهتر از منید 
> خب من فصل یک و چهار رو هم نخونده بودم ... 
> فقط دینامیک و نوسان رو خونده بودم ... 
> ولی بحث اینه که همونا رو هم خیلی خوب نمیتونم بدست بیارم ... 
> از 40 تا سوالش 16 تاش واسه این دو فصل بوده که من خونده بودم ولی این 14 تایی که زدم یکی دوتاش از فصل 1 بوده سه چهار تاشم از موج !!! 
> یعنی من اونایی که خونده بودمُ خیلی نتونستم بزنم !!! 
> اونایی که نزدم رو غالبا بلد نبودم ... 
> چون نمونه شونو توی فیزیک گاج ندیده بودم ...
> بعضیا رو هم بلدم ولی به جواب نمی رسم یا به جواب اشتباه می رسم ...


ممنونم 
شما لطف دارین
یعنی شما فقط سوالایی رو حل میکنید که قبلا مثل اونارو حل کرده بودید ؟؟
تو خونه تست زدنی .. وقتی برای بار اول با یه تست روبرو میشید .. سریع میرید سراغ پاسخنامه ؟؟ خودتون تلاش نمیکنید جوابش رو پیدا کنید ؟؟

----------


## Suicide

> فیزیک پیش2وریاضی امار واحتمال  با ماتریسو میخونم.عربیم حالا ناصح زاده رو دانلود کردم ببینم  چی میشه؟؟


ایشالا خوب میشه
تلاشتو بکن
خودت بهتر از هر کس دیگه ای میدونی مشکلت چیه
اینترنتم کم بیا
ایشالا که موفق باشی

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> از پایه داغونم باورت میشه تا الان همین ضمایرم حفظ نبودم!!!


همون ترجمه هاشو با چد تا ترفند ساده راحت میشه زد  :Yahoo (76): 
حیف چرا قبلا فکری نکرده بودید ؟
روزی چهار پنج تا از فیلمای آقای ناصح زاده رو ببینید ان شاء الله تا آزمون بعد تموم شه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> ممنونم 
> شما لطف دارین
> یعنی شما فقط سوالایی رو حل میکنید که قبلا مثل اونارو حل کرده بودید ؟؟
> تو خونه تست زدنی .. وقتی برای بار اول با یه تست روبرو میشید .. سریع میرید سراغ پاسخنامه ؟؟ خودتون تلاش نمیکنید جوابش رو پیدا کنید ؟؟



نــــــههههههه بــــخدااااااااااا 
اتفاقا من خیلی کم سراغ پاسخ نامه میرم 
آقای فدایی فرد اینقدر خوب و مفهومی درس میدن که من از پاسخنامه و درسنامه گاج بیشتر وقتا بی نیاز میشم 
اگر دروغ نگم فکر کنم از هر ده تا سوال یکی دو تا شو از پاسخنامه نگاه کنم 
اما خب اون سوالایی که سر آزمون میاد و جدیدن ، معمولا یه نکته ی خاصی دارن که توی اون زمان نمیشه حل کرد  :Yahoo (2): 
وگرنه من سوالو ببینم بفهمم ده بیست درصدشو بلدم شروع میکنم به حل کردن 
ولی وسط حل میمونم ... 
دو سه تا فرمولم که با توجه به داده های سوال و تستایی که قبلا زده بودم به ذهنم میاد می نویسم اما بیشتر وقتا کاری پیش نمی برم ...

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> ممنونم 
> شما لطف دارین
> یعنی شما فقط سوالایی رو حل میکنید که قبلا مثل اونارو حل کرده بودید ؟؟
> تو خونه تست زدنی .. وقتی برای بار اول با یه تست روبرو میشید .. سریع میرید سراغ پاسخنامه ؟؟ خودتون تلاش نمیکنید جوابش رو پیدا کنید ؟؟



تازه اونایی رو هم که از پاسخنامه نگاه میکنم در این حد غلط بوده که اون وسطا یه نکته ای رو نادیده گرفتم وگرنه هموناییم که از پاسخنامه نگاه میکنم یه بار خودم حل میکنم و بیشترشم درسته ... 
البته این برای ستاره دارا صدق می کنه ... 
یک قدم تا صدا رو معمولا بعد اینکه خودم حل میکنم یا تا نصفه میرم یا موفق نمیشم ... یک قدم تا صدا رو بیشتر از روی پاسخنامه نگاه میکنم ...

----------


## Suicide

> نــــــههههههه بــــخدااااااااااا 
> اتفاقا من خیلی کم سراغ پاسخ نامه میرم 
> آقای فدایی فرد اینقدر خوب و مفهومی درس میدن که من از پاسخنامه و درسنامه گاج بیشتر وقتا بی نیاز میشم 
> اگر دروغ نگم فکر کنم از هر ده تا سوال یکی دو تا شو از پاسخنامه نگاه کنم 
> اما خب اون سوالایی که سر آزمون میاد و جدیدن ، معمولا یه نکته ی خاصی دارن که توی اون زمان نمیشه حل کرد 
> وگرنه من سوالو ببینم بفهمم ده بیست درصدشو بلدم شروع میکنم به حل کردن 
> ولی وسط حل میمونم ... 
> دو سه تا فرمولم که با توجه به داده های سوال و تستایی که قبلا زده بودم به ذهنم میاد می نویسم اما بیشتر وقتا کاری پیش نمی برم ...


پس یعنی مشکل از کجاس ؟؟
سوالای سختم که میزنید ... بک قدم تا صد رو میزنید ...

شما تو خونه هم از خودت آزمون بگیر ببین چجوری میزنی ؟
همین آزمون پیش 1 قلمچی رو دانلود کن بزن ...

استرس ندارید ؟؟
ترس از سوالات چی ؟؟  یعنی با ذهنیت میرید سراغ سوالا که سخت و غیر قابل حلن

----------


## Suicide

> تازه اونایی رو هم که از پاسخنامه نگاه میکنم در این حد غلط بوده که اون وسطا یه نکته ای رو نادیده گرفتم وگرنه هموناییم که از پاسخنامه نگاه میکنم یه بار خودم حل میکنم و بیشترشم درسته ... 
> البته این برای ستاره دارا صدق می کنه ... 
> یک قدم تا صدا رو معمولا بعد اینکه خودم حل میکنم یا تا نصفه میرم یا موفق نمیشم ... یک قدم تا صدا رو بیشتر از روی پاسخنامه نگاه میکنم ...


من خودمم بیشتر یک قدم تا صد رو با پاسخنامه جلو میرم
ولی یه بارم برمیگردم و زمان دار میزنم ...

----------


## Cyrus the Great

برای فیزیک کارزائیان خوبه؟

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> پس یعنی مشکل از کجاس ؟؟
> سوالای سختم که میزنید ... بک قدم تا صد رو میزنید ...
> 
> شما تو خونه هم از خودت آزمون بگیر ببین چجوری میزنی ؟
> همین آزمون پیش 1 قلمچی رو دانلود کن بزن ...
> 
> استرس ندارید ؟؟
> ترس از سوالات چی ؟؟  یعنی با ذهنیت میرید سراغ سوالا که سخت و غیر قابل حلن



تازه این آزمون درصدم خوب شده ... 
این سومین آزمون منه 
دو تا آزمون قبلی که ببخشید روم به دیوار ، 3-4 درصد میزدم ... 
این آزمونی هم گاج رو خونده بودم هم مرور کرده بودم که 25 درصد زدم ...
چشم حتما اینکارو میکنم خیلی ممنون از لطفتون  :Y (518): 
نه این جلسه با اعتماد به نفس رفتم سر جلسه 
تازه صبحانه هم خوردم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  با یه لیوان نسکافه  :Yahoo (4): 
این جمله ی آخرتون ، دقــــــیقا درباره ی درس شیمی من صدق میکنه ! 
یه لحظه فکر کردم ذهنمو میخونید ! 
فیزیک حتما اینکار رو انجام میدم باز هم ممنون  :Y (694): 
شما شیمیتونم نسبت به من خیلی خوب زدید 
شیمی رو که دو تا آزمون قبلم اصلا از ترس نگاشون هم نمی کردم 
این آزمون ، اولین باری بود که رفتم حلشون کنم
فقط تونستم تشریحیاشو بزنم  :Y (708): 
شما برای شیمی چه کتابی میخونید و چطوری میخونید ؟

----------


## Suicide

> تازه این آزمون درصدم خوب شده ... 
> این سومین آزمون منه 
> دو تا آزمون قبلی که ببخشید روم به دیوار ، 3-4 درصد میزدم ... 
> این آزمونی هم گاج رو خونده بودم هم مرور کرده بودم که 25 درصد زدم ...
> چشم حتما اینکارو میکنم خیلی ممنون از لطفتون 
> نه این جلسه با اعتماد به نفس رفتم سر جلسه 
> تازه صبحانه هم خوردم  با یه لیوان نسکافه 
> این جمله ی آخرتون ، دقــــــیقا درباره ی درس شیمی من صدق میکنه ! 
> یه لحظه فکر کردم ذهنمو میخونید ! 
> ...


خخخخخ

من واسه شیمی کتاب درسی + مبتکران + فار
میخونم

آزمونای فار رو 80 به بالا میزنم
ولی تو آزمون گیر میکنم

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> خخخخخ
> 
> من واسه شیمی کتاب درسی + مبتکران + فار
> میخونم
> 
> آزمونای فار رو 80 به بالا میزنم
> ولی تو آزمون گیر میکنم



من خیلی سبز دارم ... 
من جایی خوندم موج آزمون بهتر از فاره ...
نظر شما چیه ؟

----------


## walterwhite

> کلاس درس نمیزارید استاد ؟؟؟؟
> ولی بی شوخی چطوری توی اون زمان ، اینقدر بالا می زنید عمومی رو ؟؟؟


البته پنج دقیقه هم اضافی آوردم. سال قبل المپیاد ادبی کار کردم که ادبیات و عربی رو آورد بالا. زبان هم قبلا خیلی کار کردم. دینی هم که برای امتحان تشریحی حداقل ۵ بار خونده بودم.

----------


## Suicide

> من خیلی سبز دارم ... 
> من جایی خوندم موج آزمون بهتر از فاره ...
> نظر شما چیه ؟


هر دوتاش خوبه

من واسه پایه موج آزمون دارم

ایراداتش کمتره ...

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> برای فیزیک کارزائیان خوبه؟


من تعریف کازرانیان رو بیشتر از فدایی فرد شنیده بودم 
اما خودم که یه جلسه از کازرانیان و یه جلسه از فدایی فرد دانلود کردم ، فدایی فرد رو ترجیح دادم 
شما هم همینکارو انجام بدید 
فدایی فرد ، سطح بالاتر از کازرانیان کار میکنه 
واااقعا مفهومی درس میده ، محاله یه فرمول بنویسه و توضیح نده و اثبات نکنه از کجا اومد و چرا این شد 
به یه نفرم معرفی کردم خیلی خوشش اومد میگفت تازه دارم میفهمم فیزیک یعنی چی 
در ضمن جزو مولفین کتاب فیزیک سوم هم هست 
فوق لیسانس فیزیک ذرات بنیادی از فردوسی مشهد رو هم داره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Fatemehhhh

سلام بچه ها 
آزمون چه طور بود ؟؟؟

@*aalirezaa1376* *@mohammacl* @Dr.Aylar *Cyrus the Great*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام بچه ها 
> آزمون چه طور بود ؟؟؟
> 
> @*aalirezaa1376* *@mohammacl* @Dr.Aylar *Cyrus the Great*


من که نشد برم ...

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> من که نشد برم ...



ای وای چرا ؟ 

پ.ن : حالا انگار من که رفتم خیلی خوب بوده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ای وای چرا ؟ 
> 
> پ.ن : حالا انگار من که رفتم خیلی خوب بوده


اینجا سر وقت برگذار نشد . اس ام اس دادن که ساعت 9:30 بیاید ازمون که دیگه ترجیه دادم نرم تو این سرما...

----------


## DR. Z A H R A

ما هم به ازمون های گاج پیوستیم :Yahoo (99): 

برنامم فوق فشرده شده :Yahoo (117): 

ایشالا ازمون بعدی میام تراز میزارم

به امید موفقیت ههمون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> اینجا سر وقت برگذار نشد . اس ام اس دادن که ساعت 9:30 بیاید ازمون که دیگه ترجیه دادم نرم تو این سرما...



آهااان ... 
خب فدای سرتون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> ما هم به ازمون های گاج پیوستیم
> 
> برنامم فوق فشرده شده
> 
> ایشالا ازمون بعدی میام تراز میزارم
> 
> به امید موفقیت ههمون



سلام عزیزم  :Yahoo (1): 
خوش اومدی  :Yahoo (8): 
خدا پشت و پناهت
منتظر درخششت هستیم  
موفق باشی

----------


## ali.rhm97

تعداد شرکت کننده ها رو گاج میگه تو کارنامه ؟ اگه اره چنده معمولا

----------


## E.M10

> اینجا سر وقت برگذار نشد . اس ام اس دادن که ساعت 9:30 بیاید ازمون که دیگه ترجیه دادم نرم تو این سرما...


حاجی بوشهرم مگه سرده!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> حاجی بوشهرم مگه سرده!!!!!!!!!!


داداچ بعد از چند قرن اینجا برف اومده  :Yahoo (21):  گفته شده آموزش و پرورش از شدت ذوق امروز رو تعطیل اعلام کرده  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> داداچ بعد از چند قرن اینجا برف اومده  گفته شده آموزش و پرورش از شدت ذوق امروز رو تعطیل اعلام کرده


پیش ماهم اومد بعد از سال ها صبح زود مردم تا رفتم ازمون دادم اب لوله خو قندیل بسته بود امروز پیش ما اینقدر شلوغ بود که نگو ملت برف ندیدن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> حاجی بوشهرم مگه سرده!!!!!!!!!!


بندرعباس یه سرماییه که کنار پنجره می ایستی بندری میری  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  
دیگه چه برسه به بوشهر که بالاتر از ماست 
جاهای دیگه که برف میاد اینجا بارون میاد بعد از بارونم تا سه چهار روز به شدددت سرده

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> تعداد شرکت کننده ها رو گاج میگه تو کارنامه ؟ اگه اره چنده معمولا


والا تجربی رو نمیدونم ازشون بپرسین بهتون میگن 
اما ریاضیا 7000 نفرن (ریاضیای قلم 22000 نفرن)

----------


## konkoorhani

من میخوام گاج ثبت نام کنم ميخواستم بدونم گاج هم مثل کانون این امکان رو داره که برای یه آزمون برگه مهمان بگیری یه شهر دیگه آزمون بدی ممنون میشم جواب بدین

----------


## Cyrus the Great

عنوان
نمره خام تفکیکی
کل سوالات
نمره خام
نمره تراز
رتبه در هر درس
میانگین نمره خام کل شرکت کنندگان
میانگین نمره خام نفرات برتر
نمره خام نفر اول

کل
درست
غلط
نزده

ادبيات
37/33
25
10
2
13
37/33
5990
1472
18/17
37/40
96/00

عربي
0/00
25
0
0
25
0/00
4075
11670
21/12
52/82
100/00

معارف
77/33
25
20
2
3
77/33
7179
329
28/50
58/51
100/00

زبان انگليسي
24/00
25
6
0
19
24/00
5086
5099
21/88
56/47
84/00

زمين شناسي
20/00
15
3
0
12
20/00
5603
2398
8/39
28/61
100/00

رياضيات
0/00
25
0
0
25
0/00
4419
9693
11/22
32/29
92/00

زيست شناسي
56/67
40
24
4
12
56/67
7534
192
9/87
28/97
100/00

فيزيك
0/00
25
0
0
25
0/00
4780
6032
4/46
17/15
88/00



شيمي
13/33
25
6
8
11
13/33
5475
1592
4/02
15/52
100/00





رتبه و نمره کل
عمومی
اختصاصی
کل

نمره تراز
5801
نمره تراز
5905
نمره تراز
5879

رتبه
2117
رتبه
1384
رتبه
1438



بدون در نظر گرفتن نمرات منفی حاصل از پاسخ‌های اشتباه٬ رتبه‌ی داوطلب در کشور 1025 و نمره‌ تراز کل وی 6060 است

رتبه کل و نمره تراز کل داوطلب در زیر گروه

رتبه کل
نمره تراز کل

زیرگروه 1
1157
5879

زیرگروه 2
1358
5759

زیرگروه 3
1843
5560

زیرگروه 4
2436
5427

زیرگروه 5
2029
5532



رتبه کشوری داوطلب
رتبه دانش آموز
1438

تعداد اوراق تصحیح شده تا الان
14411

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> تعداد شرکت کننده ها رو گاج میگه تو کارنامه ؟ اگه اره چنده معمولا


حدود20000

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> سلام بچه ها 
> آزمون چه طور بود ؟؟؟
> 
> @*aalirezaa1376* *@mohammacl* @Dr.Aylar *Cyrus the Great*


خودت چی کارکردی اجی؟

----------


## Cyrus the Great

هیچی نخونده بودم فکر نمی کردم اینطوری شه اشتباه کردم وگرنه شیمی سال دومو یه دور نزدم  ترازم خیلی بالاتر میرفت

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> من میخوام گاج ثبت نام کنم ميخواستم بدونم گاج هم مثل کانون این امکان رو داره که برای یه آزمون برگه مهمان بگیری یه شهر دیگه آزمون بدی ممنون میشم جواب بدین


یه زنگ بزن بپرس

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> خودت چی کارکردی اجی؟


طبق معمول  :Yahoo (1): 
عمومیا  عالی  :Yahoo (79): 
به همون نسبت اختصاصیا افتضاح  :Yahoo (21): 
شیمی 2 ، 4 تا درست زده بودم 5 تا غلط  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20): 
ریاضی 9 تا درست 6 تا غلط  :Yahoo (21): 
فیزیکم که ... من سه تا فصل از فیزیک خونده بودم از همونام اینقددددررر سخت داده بودن که 5 تا زدم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
شیمی 2 هم من دیشب یه دور درسنامه های مبتکرانُ خوندم ولی سوالای اینو که دیدم کــَـــف کردم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
ولی در کل پیشرفت داشتم 
ترازمم تقریبا مثل مال شما شد 

پ.ن 1 : اون دوستمون که فیزیک همیشه 80 می زدن کجان ؟ بیان یه کم درس بدن  :Yahoo (2): 
پ.ن 2 : ببخشید خیلی حرف زدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> هیچی نخونده بودم فکر نمی کردم اینطوری شه اشتباه کردم وگرنه شیمی سال دومو یه دور نزدم  ترازم خیلی بالاتر میرفت


منم وقتی سولای ریاضی 2 رو دیدم کلی خودمو دعوا کردم که چرا نخوندی !
میگم که ... شما که باز عربی رو نزدین !!!!
من دیشب تا ساعت 1 نشستم مبحث منادا و مستثنی رو با فیلمای آقای ناصح زاده دیدم ، همه تستای قواعدُ زدم 
حتتتما ببینین

----------


## mehrdadlord

گاج تو ریاضی و فیزیک و عمومیا فوق العاده استاندارده . ولی چرا شیمیش اینطوره ؟ شیمی ۳ ازمون ۱۵ بهمن رو زدم  فکر کنم بزور به ۶۰ رسیده باشه درصدم . نکات ریز و بعضا  بدرد نخوری داره هم تو سوالای شمارشیش هم تو مسائلش !  :Yahoo (21):  

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## parnia-sh

یکی میشه بگه این 8اردیبهشت گاج چه خبره؟ازمون بزرگ؟:\

----------


## konkoorhani

زیستش هم استاندارده یا مثل کانون مزخرفه

----------


## mehrdadlord

> زیستش هم استاندارده یا مثل کانون مزخرفه


کانون که تنها درس استانداردش زیسته ! زیست گاج مذخرفه . خیلی شمارشی داره . ولی بهتر از سنجش و گزینه دوئه زیستش . 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## saeedkh76

دوستان کسی درباره هزینه آزمون های جمع بندی گاج اطلاع داره؟
یکی از دوستانم میخواد

----------


## alish78

بدجوری خراب کردم این ازمونو
ریاضیات کلا هیچی نزدم افتضاح شد نتیجه این ازمونم

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk

----------


## alish78

مثل اینکه کسی امروز نرفته ازمون😐

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk

----------


## Suicide

با عرض پوزش سایت در حال محاسبه کارنامه و جابه جایی سرور می باشد، در حال حاضر قادر به گرفتن کارنامه و ثبت نام نیستید.     لطفا از ساعت ۱۶/۳۰ به بعد مراجه نمایید     با تشکر

----------


## alish78

> با عرض پوزش سایت در حال محاسبه کارنامه و جابه جایی سرور می باشد، در حال حاضر قادر به گرفتن کارنامه و ثبت نام نیستید.     لطفا از ساعت ۱۶/۳۰ به بعد مراجه نمایید     با تشکر


چیز جدیدی نیست هر ازمون اینطور میشه[emoji52]

----------


## Suicide

> چیز جدیدی نیست هر ازمون اینطور میشه[emoji52]


به خاطر فروش کتاباشه ...شلوغ شده ..  سروراشون هنگ کرده ...

آزمون چطور بود ؟؟

----------


## alish78

> به خاطر فروش کتاباشه ...
> 
> آزمون چطور بود ؟؟


دو سه تا پست بالاتر گفتم

----------


## Suicide

> دو سه تا پست بالاتر گفتم


چرا ریاضی نزدی ؟؟

----------


## alish78

> چرا ریاضی نزدی ؟؟


نمیدونم چی بگم
هندسه که کلا نمیخونم و نمیزنم
جبر با اینکه خونده بودم ولی دو سه روز قبل از ازمون مرور نکردم نشد بزنم
حسابانم مثلثات خیلی سخت بود البته یکی دو تا تست شک داشتم نزدم اومدم خونه دیدم درست بود
داغونم کرد این ازمون

----------


## alish78

دوستان
یه گروه درست کردیم برای ازمون های گاج که راحت تر بتونیم در ارتباط باشیم هر کی خواست میتونه بیاد


*******/7023



Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk

----------


## Suicide

> دوستان
> یه گروه درست کردیم برای ازمون های گاج که راحت تر بتونیم در ارتباط باشیم هر کی خواست میتونه بیاد
> 
> 
> *******/7023
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




در مورد ریاضی ..باید یکم به خودت جرات بدی خوب ..
شک هم داری بزن .. تو کنکور یکم احتیاط کن ...


فک کنم معرفی گروهینا خلاف قوانینه ...
تو گروهم که فقط خودتی  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## alish78

> در مورد ریاضی ..باید یکم به خودت جرات بدی خوب ..
> شک هم داری بزن .. تو کنکور یکم احتیاط کن ...
> 
> 
> فک کنم معرفی گروهینا خلاف قوانینه ...
> تو گروهم که فقط خودتی


خلافه؟
نمیدونستم واقعا
خب همین تازه درستش کردم انتظار داری جمعیت میلیونی داشته باشه[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk

----------


## Suicide

*آزمون قلمچی 15 بهمن :*





*آزمون امروز گاج :*





*چرا ؟؟؟*




*پی نوشت :
 من این سوالو دیروز حل کرده بودم ... به خاطر همین تو آزمون تا دیدمش ..یه جورایی تعجب کردم و میدونستم جوابش 5 میشه 
اگه تو عکس دقت کنید بغل گزینه 4  رد تیک هست ..  من سریع گزینه 4 رو انتخاب کردم .. ولی وجدان درد گرفتم   باخودم گفتم علیرضا نامردیه ... باید یه بارم حلش کنی و به جواب برسی ... سریع پاکش کردم و گذاشتم واسه آخر ...  که اونم اصلا وقتم نرسید و نزده موند   
آره ... ما اینیم دیگه*

----------


## meva

سلام دوستان  ایا امکان شرکت در ازمون های گاج به صورت تکی امکان پذیر هست؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Suicide

> سلام دوستان  ایا امکان شرکت در ازمون های گاج به صورت تکی امکان پذیر هست؟


سلام

فک نکنم ... باید از نمایندگی شهرتون بپرسید !

اگه سوالاتش رو میخواید ...میتونید از کانالشون دانلود کنید .. دیگه خودشون منتشر میکنن ...

----------


## meva

> سلام
> 
> فک نکنم ... باید از نمایندگی شهرتون بپرسید !
> 
> اگه سوالاتش رو میخواید ...میتونید از کانالشون دانلود کنید .. دیگه خودشون منتشر میکنن ...


مرسی از شما

----------


## Fatemehhhh

از ظهر تو کف کارنامم بودم تا اینکه الان دیدمش 
وقتیم دیدمش ... 
خیلی بد دادم  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):

----------


## Suicide

> از ظهر تو کف کارنامم بودم تا اینکه الان دیدمش 
> وقتیم دیدمش ... 
> خیلی بد دادم


برا من کلی غلط گرفتن ... اصلا سوالایی رو که جواب نداده بودم ...

شاید برا شما هم اونجوری شده ؟؟!!

البته من پاسخ برگم یکم ایراد داشت ... توش کلی خطینای سیاه افتاده بود ...



در ضمن ... حالا هر چقدرم که بد باشه .. این به نفعتونه .. چون اشکالاتی که ممکن بود تو کنکور داشته باشید رو الان میفهمید و دیگه تکرارشون نمیکنید ...

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> برا من کلی غلط گرفتن ... اصلا سوالایی رو که جواب نداده بودم ...
> 
> شاید برا شما هم اونجوری شده ؟؟!!
> 
> البته من پاسخ برگم یکم ایراد داشت ... توش کلی خطینای سیاه افتاده بود ...
> 
> 
> 
> در ضمن ... حالا هر چقدرم که بد باشه .. این به نفعتونه .. چون اشکالاتی که ممکن بود تو کنکور داشته باشید رو الان میفهمید و دیگه تکرارشون نمیکنید ...



برای شما هم اینطوری شده ؟ 
برای من تعداد غلط های عربی رو 7 تا زده بود شمردم دیدم 5 تاست
پاسخ برگ من که اصلا عکسش نبود

----------


## Suicide

> برای شما هم اینطوری شده ؟ 
> برای من تعداد غلط های عربی رو 7 تا زده بود شمردم دیدم 5 تاست
> پاسخ برگ من که اصلا عکسش نبود


اصلا من رمین شناسی نزدم ... ولی برام 1 غلط حساب کرده .. منفی شده ...
یا تو بعضی درسا بیشتر از چیزی که من شمردم... غلط زده
برا منم عکس پاسخبرگ نیستش

خواستم امتیاز بدم .. اما متاسفانه تو هر 24 ساعت فقط 15 تا امتیاز میشه داد و من همشو مصرف کردم  :Yahoo (1): 
شما لطف دارین
پیشرفت فیزیکتون 100% نتیجه تلاش خودتون بوده ..
ایشالا بهتر ترم بشه ..
ممنونم واسه دعای خوبتون ...

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> اصلا من رمین شناسی نزدم ... ولی برام 1 غلط حساب کرده .. منفی شده ...
> یا تو بعضی درسا بیشتر از چیزی که من شمردم... غلط زده
> برا منم عکس پاسخبرگ نیستش
> 
> خواستم امتیاز بدم .. اما متاسفانه تو هر 24 ساعت فقط 15 تا امتیاز میشه داد و من همشو مصرف کردم 
> شما لطف دارین
> پیشرفت فیزیکتون 100% نتیجه تلاش خودتون بوده ..
> ایشالا بهتر ترم بشه ..
> ممنونم واسه دعای خوبتون ...


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
نمیشه اعتراض کرد ؟ جنبشی تظاهراتی چیزی  :Yahoo (21): 

خیلی ممنون  :Y (518):  راهنمایی های شما و وقتی که برای راهنمایی کردن من گذاشتین خیلی برای من ارزشمنده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Suicide

> نمیشه اعتراض کرد ؟ جنبشی تظاهراتی چیزی 
> 
> خیلی ممنون  راهنمایی های شما و وقتی که برای راهنمایی کردن من گذاشتین خیلی برای من ارزشمنده


خخخخخ 
تظاهرات ؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 
حتی تو کنکورم از این چیزا پیش میاد ...

خواهش میکنم .. وظیفه بود ...

----------


## -Morteza-

دوستان ادبیات گاج ازمون 15بهمن شورشو درنیاورده بوده؟
8تا سوال شمارشی !!!!
چرت و پرت بود به نظرم رسما!!!
دوستانی که این ازمون گاج رو رفتن میشه بگید درصد 53چه ترازی بهشون داده؟ :Yahoo (21): 
یا سخت بوده یا من... :Yahoo (21): (سخت بوده!)
 @mohammacl @saeed100 @aalirezaa1376

----------


## DR.SHEEN

> یه آپشنی که آزمون های گاج داره اینه که اگر هم بخونی پیشرفت نمیکنی :/
>  این چه وضعشه ؟ انقدر سوالای وقت گیر و نکته دار؟
>  مطمئنا سوالای اینجوری کم تو کنکور میاد نه مثل گاج که نصف سوالاش وقت گیرن
>  قلمچی میزنم درصدام 30 درصد اضاف میشه :/


بچه هایی که امروز آزمون گاج شرکت کردن هم اگه امکانش هست کارنامه بذارن  راستی گاج امروز چند نفر شرکت کننده داشت ؟ آزمون چطور بود ؟

----------


## mehrdadlord

فردا کیا هستن ازمون بزرگو ؟ ! فازش چیه جامع گزاشته . اگه میدونستم ثبت نام نمیکردم به این زودی . 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## sir6

> فردا کیا هستن ازمون بزرگو ؟ ! فازش چیه جامع گزاشته . اگه میدونستم ثبت نام نمیکردم به این زودی . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


منم هستم ازمونو

والا من هنوز به بودجه بندی 25 فروردین سنجش نرسیدم چه برسه به این

کاش میذاشت اول خرداد

----------


## Yalda_ams_

واقعا گاج از قلمچی سختتره؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Amirsolo

کسی هزینه ثبت نام توی گاج رو میدونه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


قیمت با تابستون و بی تابستونش چقدره ؟؟؟؟

برم گاج یا قلم واسه سال چهارم ؟

----------


## parnia-sh

منم ثبت نام کردم
ولی نمیدونم حوزه کجاس
پس نمیرم
:/

----------


## sir6

> منم ثبت نام کردم
> ولی نمیدونم حوزه کجاس
> پس نمیرم
> :/


خب زنگ بزنید 6419
اطلاعاتو میدن

----------


## parnia-sh

> خب زنگ بزنید 6419
> اطلاعاتو میدن


زنگ زدم نمایندگی برنداشتن
راستش خودم حوصلشو هم ندارم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## amirdostaneh

> منم ثبت نام کردم
> ولی نمیدونم حوزه کجاس
> پس نمیرم
> :/


بهونه جالبیه  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## parnia-sh

> بهونه جالبیه


راست میگم
:/
تا ساعت9شب زنگ زدم کسی برنداشت

----------


## Mr.amp98

هییییییی
کی رفت؟

----------


## Marshall

*سوال های گاج هم مثل سنجش امسال منع شرعی  نشر داره؟؟ 
تو این سایت میشه پیداشون کرد؟*

----------


## Aghaee77

سطح کلی آزمون بنظرم متوسط رو به پایین بود

----------


## mehrdadlord

سوالاش عالی بود . بر خلاف جامع های گاج پارسالش .امسالش خوب بود .
زیست و شیمی و عمومی استاندارد 
ریاضی فیزیک در حد ۹۴  :Yahoo (21):  

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## amirdostaneh

> *سوال های گاج هم مثل سنجش امسال منع شرعی  نشر داره؟؟ 
> تو این سایت میشه پیداشون کرد؟*


تو تل گرام خودشون میزارن

----------


## sir6

والا سطح آزمونو نمیدونم چون از وقتی عمومی هارو دادم بخاطر صندلی مضخرفش دیگه نمیتونستم تمرکز کنم کمرم داغون شد
سطح برگزاری آزمونش افتضاح
ولی سطح کیفیت صندلیش یه چیزی اونور تر از افتضاح
مجددا میگم کمرم داغون شد
اگر کنکور هم صندلیش اینجوری باشه باید وایستم واسه 97  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alish78

آپ...
دوستان ازمون امروز چطور بود؟

----------


## alish78

خب بچه ها آزمون چطور بود؟

----------

